# Stealth at Thorpe Park



## JamesC (25 May 2008)

Anybody here been on Stealth at Thorpe Park? For those that have no idea what I'm on about - http://www.themeparks-uk.com/thorpe_park_stealth.html. It's the highest roller coaster in Europe.

I'm addicted to it. The new improved Stealth accelerates you from 0 to 80 mph in 1.8 seconds and then hurls you vertical up 205 feet. If you're in the front you get weightless going over the top to then go down vertical for 205 feet. Best thing I've been on in my life. Now that I'm a fourty something I'm having a second chilhdhood all over again. Wish there was something like this when I was younger. Got a Merlin Pass so I can visit as often as I like now.

Booked into Alton Towers Hotel for a couple of nights this summer so shall see how Rita Queen of Speed compares. Garuf, you still driving the monorail?

James


----------



## Steve Smith (25 May 2008)

I'm not one for roller costers or anything like that.  But, if you're headed to Alton towers you should try to meet up with Garuf if he's still working there


----------



## Joecoral (26 May 2008)

I love rollercoasters, I'm sure as hell gona be giving this badboy a try over the summer!


----------



## daniel19831123 (26 May 2008)

I've got loads of mates working there. It seems like all the people I meet in my local pub just happened to work in alton tower. Lol. Wonder if I can sneak in through the back door?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (26 May 2008)

Ive never been on a rollacoaster!!!!!


----------



## JamesC (26 May 2008)

This is what you're missing  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uxZH4KI_rY

James


----------



## Tom (26 May 2008)

Love Stealth, it's the best thing I've ever been on. Not keen on the queues though


----------



## Garuf (26 May 2008)

In the summer holidays there's going to be a ukaps alton towers trip watch this space...


----------



## Garuf (26 May 2008)

sorry, yes guys I'm still working on the monorail, not driving yet, first drugs tests now training shouldn't be long though, then I'm a fully passed out driver. 
They'll be sad to change my job role, I load trains like a pro.


----------



## George Farmer (26 May 2008)

I went on Stealth about 6 months ago. 

It's the first ride a couple of work mates and I went on after a massive drinking binge and 2 hours sleep.  It sure sobered me up!  The acceleration was the most impressive thing for me.  Pretty cool.

You can't beat a fast jet though, apparently...


----------



## plantbrain (27 May 2008)

I use a Mt Bike and 6000ft and 30km and at the end:



Not a bad video:

This is just 5 min of 3-4 hours(2 downhill rides) worth of different downhills here.
If you like more speed:
Mammoth:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbJq4S7T ... re=related

You are going about 50mph here.
It's steeper, faster and scarier than it looks on video.


----------



## Aeropars (28 May 2008)

How does thorpe park compare to alton towers? I love alton towers but never been thorpe part... or chessington for that matter. The price has put mye off a bit this year. Â£35!


----------



## Garuf (28 May 2008)

They're all owned by the same people, so they fix prices across the parks so they're all similar prices.
That said I've heard talk at the towers that some of the rides from both Chessington and Thorpe are coming here next year to try and boost revenues and to soften the blow of a price hike.


----------



## Aeropars (28 May 2008)

We're about due another ride. It used to be a new one, on average, every couple of years but its beena quiet time there of late.


----------



## JamesC (28 May 2008)

Just popped into Thorpe Park after work today to have a few rides on the stealth but it was closed due to technical problems  . Had to settle with a few rides on Colossus which holds the world record for the number of upside downs on a single ride at 10.

Been close on 15 years since I was last at Alton Towers so haven't much idea to what it's like now. I'll find out at the end of July though  

Thorpe park is quite a small park really but has some great rides. Not so much for the younger family member. Chessington is much more family orientated with a good selection of rides for everyone. Legoland is also quite good now for a young family day out. Main problem at Legoland is that they are so slow at getting people on and off the rides which makes the queues really long at busy times.

I managed to get a merlin card at a discount for Â£78 for a whole year of free entry to all these parkes and also get 20% off all food and merchandise.

James


----------



## Garuf (28 May 2008)

Which is what I get too as a member of staff...


----------



## JamesM (28 May 2008)

Where's the puke smilie? 

I prefer my rides to have a V8 engine or a turbo charger. Or a V8 with a turbo charger.


----------

